# Ho ritrovato. La diversamente fedele che ero.



## Tebe (1 Luglio 2012)

Mi sono svegliata.Sola nel letto. No. Non sola. I gatti.
Rumori di natura. Le pale lente del ventilatore a soffitto.
Penombra. Quella bella. Quella che prende anche l'anima. 
E ti rende ovattata. E ricettiva. Oltre. Un altra dimensione.
Ho richiuso gli occhi. Mi sono allargata togliendo lenzuola e felini.
Bella l'aria del ventilatore sulla pelle nuda.
Bella bella bella.
Ho accesso lo stereo. E...
Sorriso.
Nemmeno l'avessi scelta.
Destino? Massì. Altra dimensione. 
Manager con la sua canzone romantica. Quella che gli ricordo io. Come musica e parole. (Hai delle isole negli occhi-Tiziano Ferro)
Riapro gli occhi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKWakGg94Cg


Eccola qui la sensazione. Quella che i fedeli non potranno mai capire. Quella che non ha valenza amorosa, ma solo fisica e mentale su una altro piano. Un piano che non è di vita. E' un piano  onirico. Un viaggio. Che come ogni viaggio finisce. Un non bisogno che diventa bisogno ogni tanto. 
E lo prendi. Lo assapori. Lo stritoli. Lo rubi.
Te ne nutri. 
E poi torni ad essere quello che sei. Con esattamente quello che vuoi.
E il resto diventa sfondo.
Perchè nulla toglie. Ma a quelli come me invece. Dà.


Il mio corpo ha cominciato a sentire la musica. Dentro e fuori.
Ho cominciato a muovermi un pò a serpente. Lenta. Ancora abbracciata a Morfeo.
Ho immerso due dita nel biondo della guest star.
Toccando il triangolino rado.
Altro sorriso.
Penombra. Musica Manager. Io. 
Tempo lento. Ed erotico.
Ho allargato un pò le gambe. Continuando a tenere gli occhi chiusi.
Che pace.


Il corpo. Eccitato. Non del tutto sveglia. Il sound della musica nelle orecchie.
Io.
Manager.
Non lui.
Ma lui. Con me. A spogliarmi.
Lui. A divorarmi di baci.
Tutto il divorabile.
Con quella sua bocca dalle labbra carnose che.


Dio. 
Morde. Mi morde.
Non tutta.
Ha i suoi punti preferiti.
L' osso leggermente sporgente dell'anca. Che lo ipnotizza. E morde piano.
Morde il mio inesistente pomo d' Adamo. In un morso con leccata. Che risale sempre fino alla mia bocca.


Ma il morso che preferisco da lui. Quello che mi fa più male. Quello che mi provoca piccole schegge di dolore che arrivano direttamente li...un dolore che non amo in genere...


I seni. Ci arriva. Dopo percorsi senza fretta su tutto il mio corpo. 
Rimane secondi infiniti a guardarli. 
Poi li prende a coppa. E mi fa sempre un pò ridere perchè...
ha le mani grandi grandi. E i miei seni sono..piccoli. E rotondi. E..
Spariscono nelle sue mani. 
E lui sospira. Mentre  fissa i miei altrettanto piccoli capezzoli diventare...duri.
Sporgenti. Assolutamente sfacciati.
E si avventa.
Mordendoli.


Poi la musica è finita.
Manager è scivolato via.
Come la mia mano dalla guest star.
I gatti hanno cominciato a muoversi. Svegliarsi. Interagire.
La penombra non è più stata erotica. O avvolgente. O.
E' diventata la mia penombra di vita.
Ma non ho smesso di sorridere.
No.
Ho messo la _mia_ musica. Che ricalca la _mia_ vita. Il mio modo di essere. Di vivere, pensare e agire. Che mi piace esattamente così.

Per lui. Io. Sono "isole negli occhi". 
Ha ragione.
Ma io so. E lui sa.
Che. 
Non esistiamo nella nostra vita.
Perchè la mia musica.
Il mio sound.
E' più questo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxqnFJ3lp5k




Ma il sorriso.
E' rimasto.
E credo rimarrà tutta la giornata.
Perchè stamattina.
Ho ritrovato le sensazioni che provavo quando ero una vera traditrice senza sensi di colpa. Senza farmi domande.
Mi sono sentita finalmente a casa. Dentro l'altra mia pelle che avevo tirato fuori  ma stavo decidendo se..


E si.
Sono davvero pronta a godermela con Manager.


----------



## Eliade (1 Luglio 2012)

> E si.
> Sono davvero pronta a godermela con Manager.


Dissento su molte cose ma lascio correre perché forse non hai ancora capito che non dovevi essere tu pronta a godertela con manager...


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt3991 ha detto:
			
		

> Dissento su molte cose ma lascio correre perché forse non hai ancora capito che non dovevi essere tu pronta a godertela con manager...



Ely sei tremenda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Disaule (1 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt3991 ha detto:
			
		

> Dissento su molte cose ma lascio correre perché forse non hai ancora capito che non dovevi essere tu pronta a godertela con manager...



Io invece concordo su tutto. Soprattutto sul fatto che "dà". E aggiungo migliora e potenzia, rende più tolleranti, con tutti, soprattutto con i mattia del mondo...


----------



## Tebe (1 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt3991 ha detto:
			
		

> Dissento su molte cose ma lascio correre perché forse non hai *ancora capito che non dovevi essere tu pronta a godertela con manager*...


...........Non ha importanza.
E' questa una delle intime essenze del tradimento.
Lo dite sempre voi fedeli. Noi siamo egoisti.

Esatto.
Io sono pronta.
Da buona egoista basta questo.







Io vi avverto.
Oggi sono come Messalina...
Voi non sapete cose che io...:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (1 Luglio 2012)

Simy;bt3992 ha detto:
			
		

> Ely sei tremenda :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval: :carneval:
solo un pochino....


----------



## Eliade (1 Luglio 2012)

Disaule;bt3993 ha detto:
			
		

> Io invece concordo su tutto. Soprattutto sul fatto che "dà". E aggiungo migliora e potenzia, rende più tolleranti, con tutti, soprattutto con i mattia del mondo...


Non ho mai messo in dubbio che lei la dia, non era su quello che dissentivo. E in ogni caso il problema non è che lei la da, il problema è che chi di dovere non se la prende. non so se capisci la differenza...
Dissento anche su quello che hai scritto, io non sono mai tollerante con tutti, nemmeno dopo un week-end di sesso. Miglioro e potenzio giornalmente con altri mezzi, il sesso è solo piacere e rilassamento (se hai bisogno di questo per potenziarti, stai davvero a livelli bassi).
i mattia del mondo li sfanculo, me ne frego di tollerarli. 

Buona giornata a te nuovo/ arrivato/a. :smile:


----------



## Eliade (1 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt3994 ha detto:
			
		

> ...........Non ha importanza.
> E' questa una delle intime essenze del tradimento.
> Lo dite sempre voi fedeli. Noi siamo egoisti.
> 
> ...


 Anche io sono egoista...ma questo non vuol dire che se tu sei pronta, sia...come dire...utile...:carneval:
Sei pronta un paio di ciufoli poi...perché fino ad ora non lo eri??

Se è per questo manco tu non sai cosa che....


----------



## Tebe (1 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt3998 ha detto:
			
		

> Anche io sono egoista...ma questo non vuol dire che se tu sei pronta, sia...come dire...utile...:carneval:
> Sei pronta un paio di ciufoli poi...perché fino ad ora non lo eri??
> 
> Se è per questo manco tu non sai cosa che....


Si. Ero pronta anche prima. Ma prima...prima ero inconsapevolmente ancorata al mio modus operandi da traditrice prima di Mattia.
E non è più così.
Io sono diversa.
Lo stesso manager è assolutamente diverso da tutti i toy di prima. (Toy in senso ampio. Le scopate-toy che mi sono concessa sono davvero pochissime)
Quindi.
E' come se lentamente avessi ricalibrato il tutto.
E stamattina. Ho avuto la sensazione netta che..
Si.
Chi se ne fotte.

Anche se avesse l'ennesima debacle.
Non è importante.
Perchè comunque il resto mi da uguale carica.

Non hai idea di come sto oggi.:mrgreen:
Anche il vibratore mi guarda terrorizzato

Che ne dici del nuovo look del blog?
E dell'avatar?

Mi sento troppo pin up!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt3994 ha detto:
			
		

> ...........Non ha importanza.
> E' questa una delle intime essenze del tradimento.
> Lo dite sempre voi fedeli. Noi siamo egoisti.
> 
> ...


buona sera Tebe..caldino pero'..qui'non ci manca nulla..prima un metro di neve..poi il terremoto..ora 41 all'ombra,per fortuna il clima del mio office funziona bene...

Be'ancora ferma li'??scusa Tebe..ma che palle sto manager!!!!io diversifico..appena mandato sms al mio''ammmmoorreee''ufficiale...perche'ormai e'1 anno..ma dopo se riesco scrivo 2 email,ad altre due ''amiche''...fai lo stesso Tebe,mai fermarsi.


----------



## Disaule (1 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt3997 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ho mai messo in dubbio che lei la dia, non era su quello che dissentivo. E in ogni caso il problema non è che lei la da, il problema è che chi di dovere non se la prende. non so se capisci la differenza...


Uh, uh, uh... Come benvenuta è grandioso...
 Sai benissimo che la questione non era il darla o il non darla, ma cosa ti regala una storia che ti intriga cervello e sesso... O non l'avevi capito?
se poi chi dovrebbe prendersela se la cucca o meno, può anche essere un dettaglio...



			
				Eliade;bt3997 ha detto:
			
		

> Dissento anche su quello che hai scritto, io non sono mai tollerante con tutti, nemmeno dopo un week-end di sesso. Miglioro e potenzio giornalmente con altri mezzi, il sesso è solo piacere e rilassamento (se hai bisogno di questo per potenziarti, stai davvero a livelli :smile:


se le persone e soprattutto le donne scopassero di più e meglio il mondo sarebbe sicuramente migliore. Su questo non ho nessun dubbio e non apro nemmeno discussioni.
E il cotè sessuale soddisfatto ed esaltato, insieme a un cervello in azione e a una mente curiosa e aperta, potenziano e migliorano...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Luglio 2012)

tebe-teenager


----------



## Nameless (2 Luglio 2012)

> Eccola qui la sensazione. Quella che i fedeli non potranno mai capire. Quella che non ha valenza amorosa, ma solo fisica e mentale su una altro piano. Un piano che non è di vita. E' un piano onirico. Un viaggio. Che come ogni viaggio finisce. Un non bisogno che diventa bisogno ogni tanto.
> E lo prendi. Lo assapori. Lo stritoli. Lo rubi.
> Te ne nutri.
> E poi torni ad essere quello che sei. Con esattamente quello che vuoi.
> ...


LA sensazione... ottima descrizione...


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2012)

> Quella che i fedeli non potranno mai capire. Quella che non ha valenza amorosa, ma solo fisica e mentale su una altro piano. Un piano che non è di vita. E' un piano onirico. Un viaggio. Che come ogni viaggio finisce. Un non bisogno che diventa bisogno ogni tanto.
> E lo prendi. Lo assapori. Lo stritoli. Lo rubi.


non ho capito ...i fedeli non praticano mai l'autoerotismo secondo te?


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4020 ha detto:
			
		

> non ho capito ...i fedeli non praticano mai l'autoerotismo secondo te?


Ci mancherebbe!!!
Ma qui era una trasposizione di sesso nudo e crudo.
La masturbazione pre atto copulatorio adulterino.

Che non ha nulla a che vedere, per la mia sessualità, con una semplice masturbazione con annesso sogno erotico o fantasia.
Tutta un altra roba.


----------

